# +1 leukocytes in urine???



## ProudMum

Ok, so as some may know, Im worried about this whole raised white blood cell crap that can be found in a FBC (Basically as im scared to death of leukemia etc)
today at the hospital a trace of leukocytes was found in my pee and now im starting to worry about it basically because i've come to the conclusion that it can indicate I have a high white cell count..

what does a trace of lec mean when present in pee?? all they said was its being sent to the lab and that was that.


----------



## fernie3

hi I had this a few times and was told it could be a urine infection or even just discharge got into the sample. I havent seen your other posts but raised white cell count is normal in pregnancy compared to non pregnant people - or can be just a sign that you have or have had an illness. I wouldnt think it would be anything to worry about :)


----------



## ProudMum

did they send your sample off to the lab for a culture? they said it was just a trace and nothing to bother about so why send it off? ive read a few posts on here where mw's have left it til the next visit


----------



## scrummy mummy

i have had ++ lecousites (sp) every time i have had my urine tested and the mw doesnt seem overly worried and everytime its sent off it comes back clear - sont worry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## fernie3

not with trace but when I had +1 they sent it off (came back fine though and was gone by the next visit)


----------



## mama2connor

I had ++ leukocytes in my urine, with +++ blood and was told i had a UTI - Water infection. To be honest, i really don't think it is anything to worry about, if they thought anything was wrong, they would have to act on it there and then. xx


----------



## Cat lady

Ah hun, I wouldnt worry. As one of the other girls said chances are its from discharge, you could have thrush. That can cause a +ve dipstick for Leu. I really wouldnt worry, I have had this practically every urine test and it never cultures anything.
xxx


----------



## ProudMum

im just worrying that it means I have raised white blood cells all over my body :( and im automatically thinking the blooming worst


----------



## fernie3

I dont think that it means anything worrying at all. How high were was the white cell count in your last test? Mine was twice the number it said it should be and I was told it was normal as I was pregnant and had been a tiny bit ill (the hospital told me this and I also asked my dad who is an expert on blood type things as his job!).


----------



## ProudMum

fernie3 said:


> I dont think that it means anything worrying at all. How high were was the white cell count in your last test? Mine was twice the number it said it should be and I was told it was normal as I was pregnant and had been a tiny bit ill (the hospital told me this and I also asked my dad who is an expert on blood type things as his job!).

i declined the fbc because i was worrying about them finding leukemia... so i've never had one :( never had any blood tests apart from a haemocue.:nope:


----------



## trumpetbum

Probably just a UTI or yeast infection, maybe a wee cold you've been fighting off, they'll be sending it to the lab for culture and sensitivity testing incase you need antibiotics.


----------



## fernie3

why do you think you have leukemia?


----------



## ProudMum

fernie3 said:


> why do you think you have leukemia?

because i have a distant family history of it and i know it can be picked up with that particular test, so its scared me stupid....prob sounds irrational to everyone else but its a genuine worry of mine


----------



## MrsVenn

Here hun, I found this for you about leukocytes:

"Leukocytes. Leukocytes are white blood cells. These are the cells your body uses to fight infection. If your body is fighting any infection, whether from a cold, a yeast infection, or an ingrown toenail, leukocytes will die in the process. The dead are then excreted in the urine and therefore indicate than an infection is being fought. Most infections are marked by both leukocytes and nitrites, except yeast infections which are marked by leukocytes alone. You should know, however, that false positive readings of leukocytes are common in pregnancy, so infection should be confirmed by the testing of nitrites and a bacterial count."

So to me, it just sounds you've got a little pointer towards fighting off a very small infection somewhere in you, more than likely thrush. 

It's standard for samples to be sent off just in case, don't worry though, this is completely normal practice.


----------



## mixedmama

I've had this a few times, it is usually an indication of some sort of urine/water infection, as the higher levels of white blood cells mean that they are fighting the infection off. 
However, each time they sent off my urine sample the results came back clear. If discharge gets into your urine sample it can falsely give signs of traces of protein or leukocytes. 
If you do have an infection, don't worry! It's very common in pregnancy. xx


----------



## rachael22

hi jay this was my point over the bloods tests at my booking in appointment i had +leukocytes in my wee and then read up about it and scared myself 2 death, midwife didnt ask 4 a repeat sample nor sent it off, i had the blood tests done as u know and they came back all fine but like u i was all over the place with worry u will be ok, also if u had leukemia like u think i would of thought u would have the most highest possible reading of them in there not just over a trace thats the way i looked at it in the end! u havent had them before now tho have you? hope everythings turns out ok :hugs: xx


----------



## ProudMum

rachael22 said:


> hi jay this was my point over the bloods tests at my booking in appointment i had +leukocytes in my wee and then read up about it and scared myself 2 death, midwife didnt ask 4 a repeat sample nor sent it off, i had the blood tests done as u know and they came back all fine but like u i was all over the place with worry u will be ok, also if u had leukemia like u think i would of thought u would have the most highest possible reading of them in there not just over a trace thats the way i looked at it in the end! u havent had them before now tho have you? hope everythings turns out ok :hugs: xx

bless ya... 
im still all over the place, gotta phone hospital today for the result- i cant understand why its been sent off to the lab tho.
Im gonna be forced to have these bloods, I know it.
Its quite remarkable how alike you and I are- half the things you write I could have written myself so I totally know where youre coming from and if ever you need a chat you know where I am.
Its hard for some people to understand why we worry I guess- i've even had drs roll their eyes at me :( have you told your mw about your concerns? I always tell mine and I feel i'm being laughed at.
I asked the consultant about these leukocytes yesterday, as I knew it meant white cells, and she said white cells in the urine are different from the blood:shrug: not sure how tho... I had a bad UTI after having my son but I had everything in my pee that indicated infection straight away, think i'd possibly have preferred that!!
youre due to have your bloods done again soon arent you?? look at it this way, there was nothing wrong in the first lot, so why should there be now???
def dont worry about the 28 week ones.


----------



## rachael22

ProudMum said:


> rachael22 said:
> 
> 
> hi jay this was my point over the bloods tests at my booking in appointment i had +leukocytes in my wee and then read up about it and scared myself 2 death, midwife didnt ask 4 a repeat sample nor sent it off, i had the blood tests done as u know and they came back all fine but like u i was all over the place with worry u will be ok, also if u had leukemia like u think i would of thought u would have the most highest possible reading of them in there not just over a trace thats the way i looked at it in the end! u havent had them before now tho have you? hope everythings turns out ok :hugs: xx
> 
> bless ya...
> im still all over the place, gotta phone hospital today for the result- i cant understand why its been sent off to the lab tho.
> Im gonna be forced to have these bloods, I know it.
> Its quite remarkable how alike you and I are- half the things you write I could have written myself so I totally know where youre coming from and if ever you need a chat you know where I am.
> Its hard for some people to understand why we worry I guess- i've even had drs roll their eyes at me :( have you told your mw about your concerns? I always tell mine and I feel i'm being laughed at.
> I asked the consultant about these leukocytes yesterday, as I knew it meant white cells, and she said white cells in the urine are different from the blood:shrug: not sure how tho... I had a bad UTI after having my son but I had everything in my pee that indicated infection straight away, think i'd possibly have preferred that!!
> youre due to have your bloods done again soon arent you?? look at it this way, there was nothing wrong in the first lot, so why should there be now???
> def dont worry about the 28 week ones.Click to expand...

your wee will be fine im sure youve got this far in your pregnancy without havin n e trouble with your wee just think baby will be here soon and no more antenatel appointments :flower: yea my midwife laughs becuse i suffer with white coat syndrome and cant help the raise of blood pressure when i have my appointments other may think me and u r silly but they dont understand as there not suffering anxiety like me and u! as 4 the 28 week blood test im due 2 have them a week 2day and i am crapping again i really dun want them done so im going nag my midife not 2 do them as they already kno the results of last time i.e blood group etc...... keep me posted on u results xxx


----------



## ProudMum

rachael22 said:


> ProudMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael22 said:
> 
> 
> hi jay this was my point over the bloods tests at my booking in appointment i had +leukocytes in my wee and then read up about it and scared myself 2 death, midwife didnt ask 4 a repeat sample nor sent it off, i had the blood tests done as u know and they came back all fine but like u i was all over the place with worry u will be ok, also if u had leukemia like u think i would of thought u would have the most highest possible reading of them in there not just over a trace thats the way i looked at it in the end! u havent had them before now tho have you? hope everythings turns out ok :hugs: xx
> 
> bless ya...
> im still all over the place, gotta phone hospital today for the result- i cant understand why its been sent off to the lab tho.
> Im gonna be forced to have these bloods, I know it.
> Its quite remarkable how alike you and I are- half the things you write I could have written myself so I totally know where youre coming from and if ever you need a chat you know where I am.
> Its hard for some people to understand why we worry I guess- i've even had drs roll their eyes at me :( have you told your mw about your concerns? I always tell mine and I feel i'm being laughed at.
> I asked the consultant about these leukocytes yesterday, as I knew it meant white cells, and she said white cells in the urine are different from the blood:shrug: not sure how tho... I had a bad UTI after having my son but I had everything in my pee that indicated infection straight away, think i'd possibly have preferred that!!
> youre due to have your bloods done again soon arent you?? look at it this way, there was nothing wrong in the first lot, so why should there be now???
> def dont worry about the 28 week ones.Click to expand...
> 
> your wee will be fine im sure youve got this far in your pregnancy without havin n e trouble with your wee just think baby will be here soon and no more antenatel appointments :flower: yea my midwife laughs becuse i suffer with white coat syndrome and cant help the raise of blood pressure when i have my appointments other may think me and u r silly but they dont understand as there not suffering anxiety like me and u! as 4 the 28 week blood test im due 2 have them a week 2day and i am crapping again i really dun want them done so im going nag my midife not 2 do them as they already kno the results of last time i.e blood group etc...... keep me posted on u results xxxClick to expand...

you dont have to nag the mw not to have them done, you just have to say no, tho i will warn you it will prob make you worse- i have worried every single day about all the tests I refused, so much so that I have become absolutely terrified to have any done at all incase its gone too far too control whatever it is they find:cry: its a no win situation for you and I really... i just hope we both come out of this with smiles on our faces.
Are you having more children?? I've decided this is it for me now...lol.

Just phoned hospital for my results, the sample hasnt even been booked in yet to be tested:nope:doesnt help matters really.xxx


----------



## rachael22

ProudMum said:


> rachael22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachael22 said:
> 
> 
> hi jay this was my point over the bloods tests at my booking in appointment i had +leukocytes in my wee and then read up about it and scared myself 2 death, midwife didnt ask 4 a repeat sample nor sent it off, i had the blood tests done as u know and they came back all fine but like u i was all over the place with worry u will be ok, also if u had leukemia like u think i would of thought u would have the most highest possible reading of them in there not just over a trace thats the way i looked at it in the end! u havent had them before now tho have you? hope everythings turns out ok :hugs: xx
> 
> bless ya...
> im still all over the place, gotta phone hospital today for the result- i cant understand why its been sent off to the lab tho.
> Im gonna be forced to have these bloods, I know it.
> Its quite remarkable how alike you and I are- half the things you write I could have written myself so I totally know where youre coming from and if ever you need a chat you know where I am.
> Its hard for some people to understand why we worry I guess- i've even had drs roll their eyes at me :( have you told your mw about your concerns? I always tell mine and I feel i'm being laughed at.
> I asked the consultant about these leukocytes yesterday, as I knew it meant white cells, and she said white cells in the urine are different from the blood:shrug: not sure how tho... I had a bad UTI after having my son but I had everything in my pee that indicated infection straight away, think i'd possibly have preferred that!!
> youre due to have your bloods done again soon arent you?? look at it this way, there was nothing wrong in the first lot, so why should there be now???
> def dont worry about the 28 week ones.Click to expand...
> 
> your wee will be fine im sure youve got this far in your pregnancy without havin n e trouble with your wee just think baby will be here soon and no more antenatel appointments :flower: yea my midwife laughs becuse i suffer with white coat syndrome and cant help the raise of blood pressure when i have my appointments other may think me and u r silly but they dont understand as there not suffering anxiety like me and u! as 4 the 28 week blood test im due 2 have them a week 2day and i am crapping again i really dun want them done so im going nag my midife not 2 do them as they already kno the results of last time i.e blood group etc...... keep me posted on u results xxxClick to expand...
> 
> you dont have to nag the mw not to have them done, you just have to say no, tho i will warn you it will prob make you worse- i have worried every single day about all the tests I refused, so much so that I have become absolutely terrified to have any done at all incase its gone too far too control whatever it is they find:cry: its a no win situation for you and I really... i just hope we both come out of this with smiles on our faces.
> Are you having more children?? I've decided this is it for me now...lol.
> 
> Just phoned hospital for my results, the sample hasnt even been booked in yet to be tested:nope:doesnt help matters really.xxxClick to expand...

for heavens sake u would of thought they had tested by now :wacko: nope no more kids 4 me thats it! i was never like this on paige, im sure me and u will be fine after all of this we just cant help but worry more than others! i will probably go ahead and have the blood tests but i want my midwife 2 ring me as soon as the results are avalible because with the 28 week blood tests we dont get the results like the bookin in 1s and would like 2 kno if everythings ok save me being on edge 4 weeks and weeks, keep me posted xx


----------



## trumpetbum

> - i cant understand why its been sent off to the lab tho.

They send them off for culture and sensitivity testing to see what the source of infecton is and whether you need antibiotics. It's pretty much standard. I spend half my life sending off urine samples for C&S.


----------

